# Another Hay Burner



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Heres a new one on the outfit. She was born 4-11-11---a few hours after Eric's pretty little girl Eva Dawn. Looks like Eric makes better look'in kids.lol.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Miss K just told me I have to put in a picture of the filly's daddy.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!-----He is simply Beautiful----Mrs K was Right----Makes pretty little GALS TOO----Thanks for sharing Dave ---Makes me remember when my Little Buckskin was born----April 1954 Dusty---we grew-up togather--best of Buds----I truly miss him----Your stud is beautiful-----SKIP


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

You know I was going to poke some fun at Ebbs here but I figure that he deserves a break. He did just become a dad for the second time to yet another girl. I will save the jokes for later.

those are some great looking hay burners there. I wish I had the property for a few of them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah I'm with Skip and Miss K, Dante is gorgeous, and so is blackbaby. That's not a very flattering pic of mom though


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Very nice... the Miller's want one!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You better get more than 1 and a shovel to fit the task.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Heres a new one on the outfit. She was born 4-11-11---a few hours after Eric's pretty little girl Eva Dawn. Looks like Eric makes better look'in kids.lol.
> View attachment 1797


Looks like Blackbaby and my grey dog would be a set.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've got a couple you can have.LOL. Gorgeous looking stud and filly there catcapper !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Free shipping??


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Dave, is he broke ? He is one georgous looking stalion.

They are not paints...what are they ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He's not ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I was thinking he is not...but I am no real horse person. One of me customers has horses and showed me a simular looking filly and called it somthing else. And then she showed me a mare that looked to me to be a quarter and she said it was a paint that did not show the markings ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've never heard of the 'does not show marking" type ?? There are three types or styles of paints tobiano, overo and tovero. Tovero has marking characteristics of the other two combined. I'd guess that Dante is a overo although I have no real knowledge of horses to base my opinion on. I learned a lot about them from a friend, back some years ago. Other names for a paint are Pinto, or skewbald, no not screwball, or like deer piebald.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Interesting info. I just learned somthing.

There are some very pretty looking horses out there. I have always liked the paints the most.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The solid or very minimal white paint horses are called breeding stock. They don't have the characteristic loud paint colors but still good horses for showing at lower levels or ranch work.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey Don--- 20 years ago the Mare looked pretty good in pictures. She's 23 or 24 years old and we keep her around cause she throws good kids.

Dante is an Overo Stallion and is broke better than most folk's children---he's my rop'in Horse and will dang near break a 900 lbs steers neck if I put my loop on them.

Miss K has been breeding the black & white Arabian crosses for at least 25 years--- I think she has it down pat now.

This is one of Dantes son's out in the north pasture. He's broke for rid'in, but I havn't flung a rope off him yet---that might be quite the ride.lol.









I'll through another one of Dantes sons in for viewing pleasure. Miss K sold this stud to an outfit down in Arizona.








Old fat Dante sires lots of colored babys so I guess I'll let him burn some more hay for a couple more years.lol.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You tell Mrs. K that she is off to the races. I admire her work and think she should get a few more.

You are blessed in many ways Dave !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Truly beautiful horses Dave. I didn't mean that your mare wasn't good looking, you just photographed her from the backside, for which I'm sure she cussed at you. LOL


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

She's a beauty, Dave!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Holy* *!!!!!!!-Wha !!!!!!-----that pair sure puts out some Dandys---Super Nice Dave and Miss K---SB*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. CAT, notice I don't see you standing beside Mom and the new one for a REAL family picture!! HA!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey Rick--- If I was stand'in in the first picture with that Mare point'in backwards, Youngdon would not be able to tell which one was the Horses a$$.lol.









P.S.---No extra comments on this post are required.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Hey Rick--- If I was stand'in in the first picture with that Mare point'in backwards, Youngdon would not be able to tell which one was the Horses a$$.lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Cat, but does the horse wear a kerchief ? LOl


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey--- I thought you were gonna beat me up more than that after leav'in myself open for attack (I only do something stupid like that once every 25 years). I'm gonna have to get my GOOD camera out and take another picture (a towel should make a decent kerchief for the mare) so everyone can tell who's, who. You'll see then that I always wear red and she wears blue.lol.

\


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I had a suspicion you *wanted* me to jump all over that.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeppers---its open to all Predatortalk members to take a shot.lol. Miss K thinks some of your comebacks are pretty funny. A week doesn't go by without her say'in, who's youngdon pick'in on--- and I usally tell her on me---and of course she laughs.lol.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You have some fantastic looking horses Cat!

Roberta's horse Toby.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats a beautiful horse she has but why did you insert a picture of yourself in the middle Matt ??


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

See Cat... I can tell just fine without the kerchief !!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful indeed, horses should serve a purpose which many do--my wifes just eats and is ridden on occasion. I said her horse would be complete when I can shoot a rifle over its head and still be mounted LOL.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Thats a beautiful horse she has but why did you insert a picture of yourself in the middle Matt ??


Your a NUMPTY!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LMAO !!! Nice looking horse you have there Matt. We have 4 ourselves and board another 8 here at our farm.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

These are a couple of fall pics of the farm and scenery


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Roberta said thank you.

Very nice Tom.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Matt. We just built the barn (Dad & myself) 2 years ago and slowly getting everything else done as finances allow us. I love the scenery around here no matter what time of the year.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Roberta loves those big walk through barns, shame as she's not getting one!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LMAO !! They're not cheap. That I do know. I'm a carpeneter and saved a ton of money doing it all myself on weekends for 2 1/2 months while working overtime. It was well worth it though.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

When she has money coming out of her ears she can pay me to build one!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LMAO !! Better be glad she can't see that one !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking critter's and setup, my barn must be 80 or 90 years old-- not much left of the roof.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Hassell !! Lot of sweat equity but it paid off.Horses are spoiled as spoiled can be.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

They always are! Bloody things!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Wanted to do this earlier but I didn't know for sure if I had it figured out as I haven't put my predator file back on the computer so here's a link of the horses and airy Barn!!

Hope this works!!

http://www.predatortalk.com/gallery/files/2/4/0/178.jpg


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful horses Hassell !! Like the barn in the backdrop. I'm a historical carpenter but don't think I could save that one. LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics of some great looking horses Rick. Love the barn, it reminds me of where I grew up.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow that is all I can Say they are Beautiful, I am not a horse man but if I were I'd be payin y'all a visit!! That has to be the prettiest Horses I have ever seen!! Overo! Awesome!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

1-800-roofs


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You may be able to get good money for the old barn siding if you know the right person. Old and rustic is in.


----------

